
Where and How to get tested for COV-19 in NYC - james22a
https://www.talktomira.com/post/where-to-get-tested-for-coronavirus-covid-19-in-nyc
======
chmaynard
Caveat emptor. The author apparently has no professional credentials in
medicine or public health and doesn't cite any references.

